# Flat Cat Review



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Just recently purchased a really neat sling shot from* Jack Koehler* called
the* "Flat Cat".*

Here's a overall pic of this unique sling shot:









I got #11 of the series pictured here:









As one can tell from the picture you can only hold it pistol grip without any thumb support.
I thought at first this would be hard to hold but the way the handle is made and positioned
it's really no problem at all and is very comfortable to shoot. I shot 50 rounds yesterday
with it and started to get fairly accurate with as with any new shooter.

*FUN* to shoot and *looks GREAT!*

*Size?* The overall length is 6". The width between the forks is 4".

*Build quality?* Built like a tank without much weight. I can't picture anyone tearing one of these sling shots
up. No way!

I believe the *handle is maple.* The* forks are stainless* (no rusting problem) and securely attached to the handle
with stainless screws. There's also a hole on each fork for *adding sights* if you desired. *Very well thought out* design!

Comes with* 2 sets of bands,* one is tubes, the other is flatbands. Sorry for not picturing the other set of bands.

Jack is also the maker and inventor of the already popular* "King Cat"* sling shot of which I own and shoot and he has
now come along with another *WINNER*, the *"FLAT CAT"!*

No collection should be without one of these custom pieces in my opinion. Jack is a* great guy* and a *stand out* for this
sport. if interested give Jack a shout out and be the next owner of a *quality sling shot.*

Gotta go shoot some more with my new* "Flat Cat"!!!*

*Thanks* for reading my review!!!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I LOVE it!!!!!

Fantastic review and photos as always Slingman!

I have always been interested by the tubular cocktail set ups, may I ask what kind of tubes they are?? ( type...ID and OD, whatever you know)

If Jack deems them good enough for one of his frames, then they are definitely worth trying. I saw someone shooting one of these beauties in an ECST video, looked good then too!









Cheers - John


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey great looming shooter that's for sure, how are the holes on the forks finished? I assume there is something to protect the tubes from excessive wear.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I got a chance to meet Jack at the ECST, real gentleman, I also had the opportunity to shoot his Flat Kat that he thought he had lost. The great crew at the East Hunterdon Club had found it the night before and put it in the tool shed along with my magnetic Pick up for safe keeping. Grat slingshot, very comfortable and beautifully finished.
Philly.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really like this one too! A very narrow sight window which I like when shooting. I can imagine this one being very accurate.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous







, Thanks for the review.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I also had the opportunity to shoot the Flat Kat at the ECST, and I will be adding one to my collection. Nice review of a solid product.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I shot the FK at the tourney as well and found it to be very easy to shoot as soon as I picked it up.
For us "sight shooters" it is great to aim as all you see are the tubes, not the fork. A great design by an evev better guy!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

SlingMan, glad to hear you like your Flat Cat. I have one on the way, can't wait to get my hands on it. One of the big advantages of the Flat Cat is, if you do break a band or just want to change to accomodate a different size ammo, pull out another band and have it changed in 30 seconds.

I'm sure more guys are going to be giving this a look and adding one to their collection. The fact that you have both of Jack's models speaks volumes and is a great recomendation.


----------



## Devon (May 5, 2011)

A thing of beauty...


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Excellent review of a real neat slingshot. I hope to get one soon. Thanks


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I ran home at lunch because I was expecting the Flat Cat to be delivered in the mail today.

It was.

I just came back inside from a 15-minute shoot with it.

Slingman did an excellent review. I can't add much to what he has already said.

I own three King Cat slingshots already. I know the quality to expect from Jack Koehler.

This slingshot does not disappoint.

If you are a slingshot enthusiast, you MUST have his slingshots in your collection. There is no way Jack is making any money off of these things. He sells them way too cheap.

If you have to mow a couple of yards, pick up aluminum cans, or donate plasma.... do it. These frames are worth every penny.

The whole "hammer grip" issue is a non-factor. I can shoot this baby just fine with my thumb and finger supporting the forks. I'm not sure why it has been said you have to use hammer grip.

The "finger-braced" holding system will work with this. That is the only way I shot it today and the only way I will shoot it in the future.

She shot beautifully with both the flatbands and the psuedo-tapered tubes that Jack includes. Both of those style of bands are what Jack intended, they are easy to construct, and they work great.

But let me be the first to bring up the use of Chinese tubes with the Flat Cat. If you shoot Chinese tubes, you want the Flat Cat. This thing is begging for that style of band set-up. I zipped off several shots with some Chinese tubes I got from Smitty, and it seems to be a perfect match.

Mr. Koehler, another great product, sir!!!!!

WD40


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

I would like to thank Slingman and all the others who have spoken so highly about the Flat Cat slingshot. And especially I want to thank WD40 for his great review. If it was ethical I would put him on my payroll (if I had a payroll). I especially like the part about raising money to buy a Flat Cat. That will be a part of my_ cocktail talk_ for the rest of my days.
Jack Koehler


----------

